# Sedan license plate light cover removal



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

On the outboard side of light press inwards and pull down. There's no screws just a clip integral to the lamp

It's a bit fidgity. A pocket screwdriver bent to 90degrees or a real thing trim tool helps.


----------



## b5er02 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thx for info, will try this later this week when I get a chance to be in doors in a warmer climate


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

funny thing is just tried this like 10 minutes ago and so far no luck, lol. What size bulb are the license plate ones?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i bought a whole led kit from diode dynamics and hid kit and couldnt figure it out then saw its already kinda sorta led so i left it alone lol


----------



## b5er02 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought these for the interior/trunk of my car and my wifes. These should work for the license plate too.

https://www.amazon.com/Alla-Lighting-CAN-BUS-Bright-18-SMD/dp/B01GAZ4QAI


----------

